# What are your dog's names?



## Liesje

In an effort to name my upcoming puppy, I thought I'd just ask everyone what are the call names of your dogs, past, present and/or future. It doesn't have to just be GSDs either. I'm really bad at coming up with my own ideas, usually I see something I like and copy it


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

GSD's- Ryot, Rade and now Mace
Dobes- Lyka, Chico, Buschwack (dont ask, lol)
APBT- Jessica (I was a little girl when I named her)


----------



## Daisy1986

*Daisy* my first GSD of course.

*Thandie*, our Jack Russell Terrier. Pronounced Tuan-D, not tandy, Anyway, really a orginal name, My DH is from South Africa, he said it means unconditional love in Zulu. 
Both my heart dogs! 

Now I have *Shadow*, GSD
*Lady* my mix (retriv/Spaniel)
*Bella* my Beagle. 

Is it a boy or girl?? I thought about naming Shadow, Nobel. Still like that name.....


----------



## tracyc

My current dogs: Luca, Fanny, Ellie. 

At the bridge: Barbara, Howard, Willie. 

From childhood: Franz, Pierre, Hans.


----------



## marksmom3

Currently have Zena & Lola. Previous dog was Sasha, and long ago Max & Lance. Other dog names in our extended family are/were Chyna, Gunner, Sudo & Jansen. I really like the name Jansen, but he was a mean dog. LOL Do you know if you are getting a male or female?


----------



## eadavis

Our family is blessed with: Max, B, CJ, and Rin (who we sometimes call R)

At the bridge: Sam and Kona

Many other loved ones through the years-both with and without names we had given them.


----------



## Liesje

Oh sorry, I'm getting a male! But girl names are fine for this thread


----------



## emjworks05

Present: Annie(GSD), Beowulf (GSD)

Past: Alley (lab), Franz (GSD)


----------



## 3K9Mom

We're currently on the Mexican city theme, thus Campeche (Camper) and Mérida (Meri). 

Before that, we were working on the hockey theme, Zamboni (Boni, Bean) who is still very much with us. Gretzky (Grover) and Robitaille (Tai). 

And I had, before all of these, a Collie/St Bernard named Chambona (Chami) which means "clumsy one" in Spanish because when she was a pup, she had GIANT paws and couldn't stay upright. 

I also often call all of them either Mijo and Mija (meeho and meeja) which mean literally "my son" or "my daughter" as terms of endearment. 

Why don't you pull out guide books and maps of towns/countries you've visited (we'll be driving through a state and I'll see a sign for a town and think, "Natrona, that's a good name for a dog."). Or hobbies you like (wine? sports? books? movies? characters? poets? authors?) People from history you admire (inventors? historical figures? philosophers? architects?) Or simply, ideas you really believe in. Do a search on all the different translations for the word "peace," or "simplicity," or "bravery." 

You'll come up with a couple options. Then when you meet your dog, the pup will tell you which name works best for him. 

That's what works for us. We have several passions. And we kind of go with that.


----------



## Papanapa

Present: Tipsy, Samson, Nike, and Marley (usually called Mari)

Past: My family and friends too

Pogie, Bella Rosa, Jackson, Tate, Lola, Barcley, Lilly, Hershey, Britt, Sadie, Mishka, Tink, and Mya


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> You'll come up with a couple options. Then when you meet your dog, the pup will tell you which name works best for him.
> 
> That's what works for us. We have several passions. And we kind of go with that.


Yeah I love Coke (the beverage) and Kenya (the country). What else...hmmm.... Photo? lol


----------



## Elmo's Mom

My husband had GSDs named Elmo and Pondo growing up. Our current GSD was named after the first Elmo. We also have a Jack Russell named Molly. My in-laws have a Bruno. 

I've got a list of names to use in the future. My favorites are Grover and Oscar to keep with the Sesame Street theme.







I also like the name Enzo. 

3K9Mom has a good idea of finding things that you like and naming a dog based on that. What about Nikon since you like taking pictures?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Well, we're Dead Heads from way back, so Cassidy, the title of a Grateful Dead song, was a natural. Plus, none of our friends had taken it yet.







It didn't go with her registered name, but our next dog was going to be named Cassidy long before we lost Sneaker at age 14-1/2.

Keeping with the music theme, I named my cats Elvis (Crazy 'Bout Elvis, a line from the Tom Petty song Freefallin'), and Emmylou **** (Emmylou Harris). 

We needed a D name for Dena, and couldn't come up with something to go with the music theme. I liked Delaney (Laney), for Jimmy Buffet's song about his daughter, or Delilah (Lilah) for the Grateful Dead song Samson & Delilah, but Tom didn't care for either. We also like wine, but couldn't make that work. I'm a tiny bit Choctaw and we collect Native American art, but no go with that theme either. I found her name on a website, with the meaning "valley" or "from the valley". She's from the Willamette Valley in Oregon, and Tom has relatives in the Portland area, so that worked. 

Keefer is a family name (Tom's aunt & uncle), and I thought it would be a great pet name. They had a GSD named after his last name, so it was appropriate on that level too. It was one of those names that was held in reserve for someday when we had a male dog. 

I agree with Lori - think about your passions.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> Yeah I love Coke (the beverage) and Kenya (the country). What else...hmmm.... Photo? lol


You're a photo buff? Oh, there's so many wonderful photographers. Camper was very close to being named Rowell (or perhaps Galen) after my very favorite photographer (and such a gentleman). 

I always thought Ilford would be GREAT name for a dog. Such a sturdy name, esp for a boy. Velvia for a girl. Actually, any of the Fuji slide films -- Sensia, Provia, and Superia (which is also a evil super genius comic book character if I remember correctly. Evil genius -- reminds me of a few GSD pups I know!)

Back to photographers, you can go super popular: Ansel or Leibowitz are good names. How about Muench (David), Lanting (Frans) or perhaps you have your own favorites? 

Then again, Minolta. Nikon. Tamrac. Tamron. Leica. Holga. Hasselblad. Linhof. Wista. So many great names in camera/lens manufacturer names too!

Actually, as I'm sitting here, thinking these up, I'm starting to think that perhaps, we need to start a new theme. 

So many names, so few dogs!


----------



## Evie

Present: GSD named Legend after "I am Legend", cause my son loved the dog in the movie
Past: Miniature Schnauzer named Mayhem cause he was just that LOL


----------



## Fodder

GSD: Taylor, Sierra, Gia, Spice, Kiely, Rexi, Tilden
OTHER: Rachel, Dutchess, Budd, Morgan, Bear, Amber, Dylan, Dexter, Tiger, Logan, Stoli, Bandit

*i also included family or friends pets that i named


----------



## MoongazrNH04

Current: Sam
Past: Tigger, Kasey
Sam's buddies: Toby, Tucker, Bailey Cosmo, Sunny & Caramel
Foster: Sabor


----------



## GSDLVR76

Shilo (GSD) - we couldn't decide on a name and this one just popped out at us. 

Skye (argentino/greyhound) - after I adopted her, I was trying to think of a name while taking her on her first walk with me and the sky was a crystal blue without a cloud in the sky (a rare day in the Netherlands) and that is how I decided.

Reno (pure mutt) - Reno is my DH's hometown.

Fancy (terrier mix) - she was originally my sister's dog and she chose Fancy because there was nothing Fancy about her.

Cash (Chihuahua) - My DH is a HUGE Johnny Cash fan.

Carter (Chihuahua) - We decided on Carter because that is Johnny Cash's wife's name and we wanted to stick with the Johnny theme.

My heart dog at the bridge:

Kenai (Goldie/Lab) - Since she was born in Alaska and we wanted an Alaskan name, we named her after the Kenai peninsula.


----------



## DancingCavy

Guinea pigs: Rusty, Rascal, Coco, Micah, Kira, Dusti
Dogs: Risa

I agree with looking for names associated with things you enjoy. Kira was actually named before I even had permission to get her.







I really liked the name Kira (first heard it watching "Gundam Seed" as there's a character named Kira Yamato) and thought it would suit a golden agouti Teddy guinea pig perfectly. And it does.









Sometimes you have to meet them to know. I ran through a bunch of possible names for Risa. I thought of keeping her former name and just changing the 'y' to an 'i' (Sunni). I also though about Okami (Kami for short) and a half dozen others. It wasn't until the second day I'd had her that I decided on Risa. She was smiling at me on the porch and I remembered my years of Spanish and came to 'sonrisa' (smile) and shortened it to 'risa' (laughter).


----------



## CherryCola

Past: Logan - GSD.

Present: Cherry - GSD.
Phoebe - Border Collie.

I think it's always more 'special' when they have a name that really means something to you.. I've found with all my different pets, that when I've named them, there's been some sort of coincedence or something - a point where I'm 100% certain I've chosen the perfect name


----------



## Brightelf

Kenya and Coke's names are so beautiful, and REALLY seem to suit them both! I would meet the puppy for my final choice of name, but..

What about choosing a name that is evocative of feeling, mood?

When I began to imagine the stout little sable Czech pup who would be waddling/barging into my life in a few months, I also imagined him as he would grow to seem: Dark, strong, dangerous-looking, forbidding... but that he would have a good and kind heart. The Brothers Grimm fairy tales are all very dark, strong, dangerous-seeming, forbidding type folktales from long ago, but usually those with the good and kind hearts often wins. The ancient tales... the mystery.. the old European old-growth forests... and an adult dark sable Czech male GSD who would have an old-lines, "East" look to him... I imagined a massive-framed wolf from these tales. A wolf with a good and kind heart. I named my puppy "Grimm." Does the name fit? Gosh, can ya ask me after the teenaged GOOFY phase passes?







But otherwise, yes-- big thoughtful strong wolfy boy with good and loving heart.. for everyone.

Why not gather as much info about color, size, behavior, character, temperament and personality of your pup's parents, and see what you think of? What kinda offspring do they tend to throw? Are they fleet like the wind, pale in color, light and airy in personality, a bit aloof? Maybe Sahara or Gobi, like the large, lonely, beautiful deserts.. so free, open, and proud. Are the dogs intense, dark, wiry, fast? Mach for Mach 3, Gryffon for the winged mosters, so fast, twisty, and dark? Are the parents and dogs from these lines contemplative, thoughtful, dedicated noses for tracking? How about Watson or Sherlock? Just ideas for you. Consider the feelings you get about the dog, consider mood!


----------



## mkennels

Over bridge is Luna

past: Goliath, Chiana, Shadow

now: Knight, Talyn, Gretchen, Aeryn


----------



## KCandMace

There are plenty of great names on here!








Family pets growing up and ones that I have had are
Daisey, Mickey, Buffy, Bubbles, B.O.B (bag of bones) 
Honey, Sunny, Faith, Felischia, Titan, Joker
Colonel Anwar, Ava, Yukon, Mace, Rex, KC

Not really original names.

A name I have heard that I like is Tilden and want to use that in the future.


----------



## Aster

Current is: Aster (like the flower) and Bryce (named after Bryce Canyon in Utah)

Our Seeing Eye Puppies were: Pasha, Truffles, Aster, Kirby, Jade, Pixie, Havana and Ella (Ella is a golden, the rest were GSDs)

Family dog growing up: Snickers (a lab/aussie cross)


----------



## eak0429

Well my girl is named Megga (Mee-Gah) named after my Dad's GSD in college. Then our Shih Tzus are Pugsley, Annie, and Georgie. Then my parents have a cat Lucy. I also have a cat named Little Cat. He is bigger than the Shih Tzus, but we couldn't think of a name for him and were calling him Little Cat when he was a kitten, and he learned that as his name. 

Past names..Dogs: Rudy, Hedi, Katie, Spike
Cats: Pinky, Frankie, Tigger, Precious, Stinky, Crash 

Then I've always wanted to get a black and white husky with blue eyes and name him Lestat after the main vampire in Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles.


----------



## Spiritsmam

Current:
Labs: Duncan and Sam I Am
GSD's: Spirit, Eli, Atticus, Aoibhe

Past:
Lab mixes: Bonnie, Shep, Bram (he nibbled peoples neck - Bram Stoker wrote Dracula), Drift, Gentleman Jim, Feidhlimidh, Caoimhe, Niamh

GSD's: Snow Princess


----------



## Liesje

3K9Mom - I like the lens brand idea!

For the record, my dogs are Kenya and Coke. DH's previous family dogs are/were Sam (male Cocker) and Pugsy (Pekingese mix).

My cats are Beckham, Posh, and Marijke (mah-rye-keh). Other cats I've rescued/fostered or that belonged to my housemate were/are Maximus, Eden, Loki, Keena, Chewy, and Raymond.

My cat Marijke's shelter name was "*******", lol. We went to see her b/c we thought that was such a ridiculous name for a cat, and I ended up taking her home. Coke's rescue name was "Teddy", and Kenya is technically "Lamb Chop".


----------



## SunCzarina

I had a religious theme for a while, now I'm going alphabetically

Present dogs: Morgan and Otto (my daughter had a cat named Norm that we had to give away becuase he couldn't live inside)

Past dogs: Rex, Luther and Gideon

Childhood dogs: Prince and Baron (my mother had a thing for royalty names, also had a Princess and a Duke, she was pretty insistent on Rex being King and since she paid for him we compromised)


----------



## Chris Wild

All GSDs:

Schweppes
Heidi
Tristan
Prince Albert (no idea where it came from, ask mom)
Bundle of Love, call name Bundle (reason NOT to let a 7yo girl name her own dog!)
Jette, call name Jet
Selke
Ron
Devona, call name Greta
Anduril, call name Genie
Annchen, call name Anca
Meerschaum, call name Miri
Odin
Elsa
Kaiser Reinhardt, call name Kaiser
Narsil, call name Nara
Ira
Apokalypse, call name Kali
Beowulf, call name Wulf
Caliber, call name Raven
Denali, call name Della

Fostered Rescue GSDs:
Ashton
Alexis
Madison
Bella
Shandor, call name Scout
Bear
Gunner
Chucho
Jasmine

Mom's current GSD:
Blitz, call name Liesl


----------



## BlackGSD

GSD's: 
Females: Burma (turned into "Bayer"), Diva and Siren.
Males: King, Majik, Kodiak, Xavo. (Majik and Kodiak were both long coated, solid blacks. "Majik" because I always like the name Magic for a black dog so I just spelled it differently. "Kodiak" because he looked like a bear cub as a puppy.)

Catahoula Leopard Dogs: "Jazz" (female) and "Cajun"(male)

My Border Collies name was "Dash". I wanted a "fast" type name since we all know how fast BCs are. It was between "Dash" and "Zip".

And then there is "Wrangler" since he is a "cow dog"(Aussie and "Heeler".), I wanted a "western" type name. It was between "Wrangler" and "Cowboy". Since he is Blue Merle, and the origional Wrangler jeans are blue, I named him "Wrangler".

Childhood dogs: (Before I was 11yo, I got my first GSD "King", when I was 11yo.)
Stubby (part Dachshund), Pepper (Black and White), Bones (Chihuahua that was skiny when we got her at the pound), Happy (because she WAS.), Frosty (she was white, a GSD, Samoyed mix. She looked like a coated white GSD.) "Ben" (after the Michael Jackson song "Ben". He was a Boxer, GSD mix.)

My dogs usually end up with a "nick name" that I call them most of the time. Diva is "Hogger", Wrangler is "Sweetness" and Siren is "Chomper". Xavo was called "Crazy" because he WAS. And "Dash" I called "Criminal"!


----------



## BlackGSD

I had a few other names in mind for Siren before I met her. I liked "Hera" and Yara" the most. But as soon as I met her for the first time at almost 7 weeks and got a dose of her "LUNG POWER", It IMMEDIATELY became "Siren". When I picked her up at 8 weeks, the name still "fit". (Just like it still does today.)


----------



## UConnGSD

Current: Wolfgang (Wolfie) (GSD)

Past: Sherekov (Sherek) (Laika mixed with something else)


----------



## Vinnie

Well let’s see if I can remember them all?

Current dog’s (in order of age):
Jesse (Golden Malamute) 
Jacob Elwood of Hunter’s Run (Blk Lab) call name Jake
Dalton (I can’t remember his registered name without looking it up – sorry) GSD

Past dog’s (in no particular order):
Scooby – GSD Rescue
Gina – GSD Rescue
Harper – GSD Rescue

Childhood dog’s:
Satin – GSD (She was actually my dad’s dog)
Alex – GSD (from Satin’s first litter, my dog)
Blacky – GSD (from Satin’s first litter, brother’s dog)
Bosker – GSD (call name Boz) (from Satin’s second litter, sister’s dog)
Caption – GSD (call name Cappy) (from Satin’s final litter, other sister’s dog)
Mitzy – Miniature Poodle (mom’s dogs)
Pepper – Miniature Poodle Rescue
Cocoa – Rat Terrior


----------



## Nikkoli110

We just have one as of right now, Katie! She was named after my hubby's parent's first GSD Katie, who unfortunatly passed away very young, 9 months old...back before our time in the 70's, from what they say I think she had bloat. Katie (the parent's dog) was DH's first glimpse at the breed, from then on he read about and researched GSDs until he could someday own one.


----------



## Superpup

Well my dogs are Cody and Brandie... those are their call names. Brandie's registered name is MYTH, which I think is a REALLY cool name..








Oh and of course my cats are IIDA and ODIN... Iida is pronounced (ee-da)... Odin is very approriate name for our Bengal...


----------



## JeffM

Thor, Riggs & Bear


----------



## Nerrej

Past Dogs
Spike: Springer spaniel/lab mix (gave him away, was too young to own a dog)
Byron the Beagle (gave him away, was still too young to be a dog owner)
Isis: Rottwieler (lived her full life and passed away after ~10 years)


Current:
Sasha: My GSD


----------



## littledmc17

Past dogs:
Non GSD - Rocky, Pepper, Buffy
GSD - Lasso, Burbon, Max and Barron

Present: Brady and Missy 
Love Vrabel for a name


----------



## LARHAGE

Most of my dogs are named after Horseracing themes ( my absolute passion) :

GSDS:
Prince, after a racehorse
Maddie, after a racehorse
Flanna
Jericho, after a TV show.

Chihuahua, Buddy
JRT, Riley and

Cairn Terrier, Garrett, named after my favorite jockey.


----------



## Jakoba

My kids: Wiley, Malley and Chewbacca(Chewy) 

At the bridge:
Toker - Norwegian Elkhound
Snoda - Norwegian Elkhound
Boo-Boo - Welsh Corgi
Riff-Raff (my heart dog) Black Lab
Co-Co - Choclolate Lab
Hershey - Choclolate Lab
Ivory - Yellow Lab
Ebony - Choclolate lab
Little - Yellow Lab
Mia Muster "B" - Norwegian Elkhound
Grizz - Irish Setter
Shadow - Cocker Spaniel
Willie - JRT
Hodge Podge Scuttle Butt Lodge(Hadji for short) Golden Retriever
Mishka - St. Bernard
Casper - Samoyed


----------



## onyx'girl

When I was a teen a friend had a husky/collie? cross that I absolutely loved. His name was *Rommel*, and it fit him. I still like the name and if I get a male in the future, I may choose it for my dream black sable. My first GSDx was *Stomper* after my step-dads GSD who was poisoned. His mate was *Misty* a white GSD(these dogs were all around in the 1970's/80's). My sister had a belgian terv. named *Rx (Rexy)* and he was a stray that we were lucky enough to share his life with! Another of my others sista's friend named theirs-*filaphal,* a mixed Pitt/chow(they were vegans)I thought that was a cool name! SIL had a white pyr /chow mix that I talked her into, stray name her* Leisha*, she was the coolest, smaller than a pyr. with black tongue. I loved her and was happy that SIL was able to save her.
When we were surprised with *Onyx* at Christmas, of course I was not prepared to name a pup, so we went with Magi(wise men-shepherds) and that didn't work at all, then no name for another day or two finally decided on Onyx. Sometimes I regret it as it is short for Obnoxious, which she seems to be alot!! 
I think *NIKON* is still a great name! Or *Leica* for a girl...


----------



## CainGSD

Childhood dogs all rough collies
Happy I
Happy II
Misty, Misty Moonlight "Misty" call name

My own dogs as adult
The Shar Pei kids all had Chinese registered names but call names were:

Jake
Jodie 
then we get exotic LOL
Yin Chu Chu "Chu" call name
Chang-o
Mo Shu Hua "Mosh" call name

GSD
Cain (he was a C litter and I wanted a strong male name)

Chi
Zora


----------



## shadow mum

Current: Shadow (GSD)

Past: Smoke (GSD x)
 Jake (Westie Poo)
Mandy (peke a poo)
Deni (Akita Malamute)
T.J. (Great Pyranees)
Copper (collie)


----------



## selzer

First GSD, Frodo
Second, Arwen. 
Third Dubya
fourth and fifth out of Arwen and Dubya's first litter: Babs and Jenna (after Dubya's twin daughters).
Sixth, MahaRushie or Rushie or Rush (not out of Arwen or Dubya)
7, 8, 9, (out of A&Dubya's second litter), Heidi, Whitney, and Tori

Pups in first litter were: Rush (new owner named him Kane), Brit (now Harley), Newt (was called Leroy), Cheney (now Rex), Monty (now Cujo), and Babs and Jenna.

Pups in second litter were: Kosar, Mack and Byner (now Kosar, Maxie, and Rudy) and Tori, Jewel, Whitney, Milla, and Joplin (now Tori, Bear, Whitney, Milla, and Heidi)

Babsy's first litter are: Royal -- the only boy, Scarlet, Rosie, Pinky, Sky, Amber, and Violet. Ok, they all look alike and I need their collar colors to help me out.


----------



## Guest

I've been doing the Norse mythology theme of late and DW has adopted it with her latest addition. Before that I was doing essentially a Teutonic theme. My father's breeding line of dogs mostly had nobility themed names although there were exceptions. The first three dogs I had were given to me by my father.

My GSDs:

Kaiser
Duchess called "Dutch"
Maximillian called Max and jokingly "Maxibillion" as he was by far the largest 
Karl
Siegfried called "Sieg"
Wilhelm called "Willie"
Odin
Frigga

Foster dog: Fritz

DW's dogs:

Grace the Great Pyrenees
Billie the GSD/Beagle cross
Wyatt the Lab/Bassett Hound cross
Baldur the WGSD

And as many of dad's GSDs as I can remember. Out of order but that shouldn't matter.

Trigger called "Trig" (Dad's war dog in WWII)
King
Prince
Bismarck
Duke
Adel
Rex
Regina
Baron
Graf
Brunhilde called "Hildy"
Konig
Gretchen
Claus
Herzog
Ritter
Astrid
Sophie
Bern
Hanno
Victor
Elsie


----------



## moei

Adel von Balafur (pronounced "ball of fur" rapidly) (GSD)

Earldorf (officially) - Dusky (call name) (GSD)

Claus Vatafuz (as in what a fuzz







(GSD)

Caffeine Jones (since he loved coffee beans and always begged for a bean when I made coffee this morning) (Tibetan mastiff)

Jeep (wolf-gsd hybrid) (Started out calling him creep







- he was a very angry dog that had been abandoned that we rescued from a dog run in NYC and took a looooong time before he became more approachable)


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Past:

Max - GSD
Champ - GSD

Present:

Apollo - GSD
Zeus - GSD


----------



## Vinnie

On the photo and German theme:

Might be a female's name but there is a member here who’s dog is named *Leica* (German brand of camera). *Zeiss* might also be a good name and a bit more masculine. (After Carl Zeiss the famous German lens and camera maker/designer.) *Voight* short for the Voightlander. *Rollei* after the German film/camera maker?

*Hassy* might be a doable name? Just as long as people don’t think you’re calling your dog a hussy.


----------



## VectorSketcher

My two babies names are Riddick, and Rogue. When I get a third one his name will be Ronin! I love the 'R' names.


----------



## Wolfie

Past: Golden Retriever, Amber, Samoyed/Wolf, Blizzard, German Shepherd, Cisco and foster dog Blu, Dalmatian/Lab.

Present: German Shepherd, Yukon


----------



## kess&ellie

Past:

Winston, GSD mix
Buddy, GSD mix
Kiva, GSD mix (named after a jewelry store where we bought our wedding rings, Golden Kiva, a gold colored mix)
Nikki, GSD
Traverse, GSD (named after Traverse City, MI where I got him)

Present:

Kessler, GSD
Ellie, GSD
Koda, GSD


----------



## BJDimock

Past:
Katja,GSD
Mordy, GSD

Present:
Kip GSD/Labx
Gwen Pittbull/boxer mix
Ilan Fideclo foster who wanted to stay home( pronounced E-Lon)
Frodo GSD

Fidelco Foster Pups
Gaia GSD
Seda GSD
Sika GSD
Fenna GSD
(Ilan fits into this spot as well)


----------



## kelso

Meeka
Kelso
Allie
Sundance (dog when I was younger)


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace
> A name I have heard that I like is Tilden and want to use that in the future.


----------



## SuzyE

Paige-10 yr old GSD
Jazmin-9 yr old Lab/Chow-rescue
Cesar-7 month old GSD -RIP Cesar
Travis-1 year old Shep/Husky mix -rescue


----------



## gagsd

Past: 
Dougal
Pippin
Cobi
Baggio
Mia

Present: see my sig below


----------



## herno1

MY GSD's name is DRAKE
I have a 9 months old mini Pinscher name ALIAH
And a chihuahua name Porter


----------



## mspiker03

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> You'll come up with a couple options. Then when you meet your dog, the pup will tell you which name works best for him.
> 
> That's what works for us. We have several passions. And we kind of go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love Coke (the beverage) and Kenya (the country). What else...hmmm.... Photo? lol
Click to expand...

At the herding trail last year, one of the instructors named her Terv litter after camera stuff - I think there was Nikon, Kodak, Cannon and I forget all of them that she mentioned.


----------



## ninhar

I like it best when they come already named. If the name is decent, it stays. 

Cody (was named Jodie at the shelter)
Sheba (already named)

Fosters -
Klondike (already named)
Thor (already named)
Mickey
Toby
Viggo 
Heidi (already named)
Dax (already named)


----------



## CookieTN

Past:
Rascal (Toy Poodle)

Present:
Cookie (GSD)
Gray Dawntreader (Papillon/Sheltie)

Future:
Well, I'd like my next dog to be a sable German Shepherd and I would probably name it Raffle.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

Past- 
Lucky (JRT)
Jason - (JRT)

Present -
Diesel - (GSD)
Willow - (GR)

Family dogs-
Sasha - (CollieXJRT)
Max - (JRT)
Jack - (JRT)
Shania - (GSD)
Jess - (GSD)
Jet - (GSD)
Jagger - (GSD)


----------



## Qyn

Past dogs - English Cockers: Chip (black) followed by Ash (blue roan)
- Kelpie stray: Sooner 
- Cisco GSD/Border Collie 
- GSD: Quynne (Macklin Miss Rose) 

Partners dogs: Rani (ACD)
- Kealba (Doberman Brown and Tan)
- Haggis (? small grey dog with heaps of personality)
- Charlie (Whippet)
- Shatzi (GSD)
- Buddy (Maltese/Poodle)


----------



## roxy84

Kimba (gsd) Sable (mutt)

RIP-Buddy (mutt) Roxy (doberman) Kato (alaskan malamute)
Kujo (malamute) Pierre (poodle)


----------



## novarobin

When I was younger, our family rescued a pomeranian named Bandit. My sister changed his name to Bailey (after Billy Bailey, aka Axl Rose). Then she came up with the nickname Pookie and that one stuck. 

Right now I have
Bady Ayolla- call name Kaper- GSD-he was named when DH adopted him. We are in Cape Breton so its kinda a geographical name

Chatham- chocolate lab- My first job in my chosen career took me to Miramichi, which is a city made up of smaller towns that amalgamated. Chatham was one of them. I got him when I moved home. 

Our newest addition is Hary z Holykova - call name Hary- GSD. He is a working dog (dh just got him) and he came with that name. he is two so dh doesn't want to change it. it is growing on me...you know Dirty Hary.


----------



## Bellidansa

Tonga - Named from the Pacific Island...I wanted something as strong and noble as its people. 

Its a great fit I'd say !!!


----------



## Qyn

> Originally Posted By: QynPast dogs - English Cockers: Chip (black) followed by Ash (blue roan)
> - Kelpie stray: Sooner
> - Cisco GSD/Border Collie
> [b<span style="color: #3333FF">]- GSD: Quynne (Macklin Miss Rose) </span>[/b]
> 
> Partners dogs: Rani (ACD)
> - Kealba (Doberman Brown and Tan)
> - Haggis (? small grey dog with heaps of personality)
> - Charlie (Whippet)
> - Shatzi (GSD)
> - Buddy (Maltese/Poodle)


Correcting the above ... Quynne is very much a current dog I just needed to fix that!!


----------



## Mandalay

I grew up with a Bearded Collie named _<span style="color: #CC33CC">Muggsie Malone</span>_. In my younger years I had a Rott named _<span style="color: #CC33CC">Roly Poly</span>_.

Until a few years ago I had a red and tan Doberman named _<span style="color: #CC33CC">Sooner</span>_ (my ex-husband was from Oklahoma) and a Rat Terrier named _<span style="color: #CC33CC">Kipper the Dog</span>_ (from the British kids cartoon).

Now we have a GSD named _<span style="color: #CC33CC">Mandalay</span>_. I was pregnant when we got her and we were looking for names for the baby that were very uncommon and this was on the list. We were going to let my 6 year old choose the final name from the list and this was one of my favorites, but she did not like it cuz she did not want the baby to have a "prettier name than she has" (her name is Mackenzie) so we decided to give it to the puppy. (The baby was eventually named Dharma).


----------



## WinitheGSD

wini, buddy, pepper, keke, bo all purebred gsd


----------



## GSDTrain

Ivy- LH GSD/ Border Collie


----------



## jeffreyzan

Reiken -- was his name when rescued, it is Czech registered name
Bandit -- named him when we rescued as a puppy
Sheba --- name when rescued


----------



## sju279

Shelby (GSD) - Named after Julia Roberts' character in Steel Magnolias.

Rocky (GSD) - Named him that because of his puppy'tude.

Dogs that have gone over the bridge:

Rico (GSD) - Named after the main character in Starship Troopers.

Kobuk (Alaskan Malamute) - Named after a river in Alaska

Two-Socks (Norwegian Elkhound) - Named after the wolf in Dances with Wolves, and b/c he was charcoal gray with two pure white front paws when he was a puppy.

Samara (Norwegian Elkhound) - Named after a city in Russia/Siberia...I think.

Honorable Mention:

Zeppelin (GSD) - My heart dog. My ex boyfriend took him when we split up. He was named after one of my favorite bands, and, it's a good German name.


----------



## Northern GSDs

Keeping in mind that some of these dogs already had names when we got them









At the Bridge:

Benji (collie)

Cookie (poodle terrier)

Jenny (****-a-poo)

Max (gloden lab/GSD cross)

Kirby (Rhodesian Ridgeback/Boxer cross)

Teeka (golden retriever mix)

Tad (he was a cat but acted just like a dog aside from his "kneading massages" he would give your neck when you were on the couch or in bed)

Currently:

Brodie (was Barney when we adopted him but he just simply did not suit a "big purple dinasour name so I HAD to change it)

Jax (she was already named when I got her at 6 mos but this name totally suits her. The ongoing joke at our club is if she jumps up on you, don't say "Jax Off!"







)


----------



## elly1210

At Rainbow Bridge

Skippy, dalmation (already had his name - rescue)
Brandy, GSD mix, stray found
Niketa, husky, only dog we purchased from a breeder

With us now...

Cabela (already named) a min pin
Sonny, (already named) our newest GSD rescue


----------



## KristinEnn

Past 
Muffy (GSD)
Sam (cockapoo)
Mr Bojangles (shitzu) 
Prince and Kolby (Springer Spaniels) 
Kado (Rottie) 

Present
Kahn (GSD) 
Bella (GSD) 
Mika (Rottie/Husky/lab mix) Rescue 

Previous Foster was

Bontay (GSD) philippino for "protection" pronounced Bon-tie


----------



## aubie

Bridge babies:

Dalmatian- Maggie (I miss that dog everyday!)
Dalmatian- Jasmine
Standard Poodles: Spunky and Sootie (dogs we had growing up)


Current Furry Terrors:

Duncan-shep/collie mix
Annabelle aka Anna- GSD


----------



## wildwolf60

Past:
Tasha
Yorick
Sheba
Seka
LT
Gunny- changed from Rowdy( didn't want to encourage that, lol)

Current:
Luna- came with the name from the shelter


----------



## gslore

My female GSD is named Schatten-Jäeger ("Shadow Hunter"), but I call her Schatzi ("little treasure").

My female cat is named Paxton, I had another female named Misha and a male named Cody.

My sister's Dobes are Sebastian, Tiffany (both at the bridge) and Buffy and Nemo.

My other sister's Jack Russell is Toby.

Have fun with naming your pup.


----------



## SuzyE

Paige Amber
Jazmin Blaze
Travis Barker
Cesar Millan
middle names included lol


----------



## TonyR

Apache
Dakota
Maya
and our out-numbered cat Milo
A crab(unnamed)
2 fish(also unnamed)


----------



## Syaoransbear

Chrono. He was named after a video game called Chrono Trigger.


----------



## srfd44-2

At the Bridge :
Skippy- my first dog who was a beagle/cocker mix
Gunner-Nor. elkhound
Red- Irish Setter
Bruno- elkhound mix
Kirin-pug
Czar- my heart dog GSD
Ringo- GSD

Here with me now :
Kai-GSD
Maggie-Pug
Sassy- aunt's Scottish Terrier


----------



## Calember

At the bridge:
Czar - siberian husky (passed at 9 old age)
Tasha - siberian husky (passed at 3 - seizures)
Candi - Sheltie (passed at 18 - old age)
Lexi - Collie (passed at 2 1/2 - luppus)
Salem - Collie (passed at 3 1/2 - poisoned)
Dakota - LCGSD (passed at 5 - scolyosis, ED and DJD)

Current:
Caleb - LCGSD (age 5 1/2)
Ember - ISSR Shiloh (age 3 1/2) 
Lily - Shorkie (Shih Tsu/Yorkie mix) - (age 3)


----------



## JakesDogs

Let's see - (all past)

Trevor (x2) GSD
Tasha Black Lab
Cajun GSD
Jake GSD Mix
Baron (part of registered name, not mine) GSD
Apollo (ditto) GSD
Jammie (short for Jasmine) Black Lab mix
Beau GSD mix
Holly GSD
Britt Golden
Jesse Rotti
Fergie Dob/GSD/Lab mix 

Then there are the cats - Caper, Satsuma (Sattie), Blackie, Nikki, Chelsea, Tigger, Cooney, Tieken.


----------



## lhczth

Past:
Christmas (lab born on Christmas day)
Nanook of the North (husky mix)

Lord Duran of Apollo (my sister named him) - Apollo (Dobe)

Itara vom Lerchental - call name Tara (I was reading Gone with the Wind at the time) - GSD
Schexnider's Endi - Endi - GSD
Treue vom Heiliger Huegel -GSD
Bahjor vom Haus Reichenfels - GSD
Gaylon vom Schaffenhaus - GSD (I think that was how his kennel name was spelled)

Others:
Ciera vom Haus Reichenfels - GSD
Carmen vom Haus Reichenfels - GSD
Brazen vom Adler Stein - GSD

My current girls:
Burgos' Unika - call name Nike - GSD
Alexis zu Treuen Händen - GSD
Balien zu Treuen Händen - call name Vala - GSD

My parents dog:
Baron - mix

Others from my litters:
Aslan, Aero, Aragorn (Gorn), Asia, Aiden, Antares, Annika (Nikki), B'Navarre, Bacuda (Cuda), Biranha (Ranha), Belena (Lena), C'Varda, C'Varick, Calien (Twist), Calida (Boo), Caysee, Ceridwen (Cuddlbear - I can't believe I just wrote that :O). 

I have to say my favorite names have been Treue and Vala.


----------



## sergekel

I have Aiden from above. We call her Aidie Bear.


----------



## mjbgsd

Past dogs:
Sir Elysia Blue (Poohbear)- American Cocker Spaniel
Brandy Wine (Brandy)- GSD
Suzie- Grey Mini Poodle

Present dogs:
Precious Peaches Tripplestarr (Peaches)- Apricot Mini Poodle
Cody- GSD
Isa vom Berghaus- GSD


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I try to stay away from generic/boring...they're in my signature. Onyx's name would have been changed to something more epic, but it took him forever to learn his name so I didn't want to bother changing it.


----------



## RSXTSX

Isabella - GSD, I miss her teribbly. (Wife's Childhood Dog)
WhipLash - GSD, I miss him very much. (Husband's Childhood Dog)
Lady Genevieve - GSD, Died of Pneumonia (March 2007)
Moselle Raziyah - Basenji, Died of Shock Lung (X-MAS 2007)

Our Newest Arrival - Lady Isis 4 months and going Strong!!


----------



## Kava3

Past dogs
Buddah- Mastiff
Chevy- PitBull
Yasha- American BullDog (The name is Hebrew for My Friend and my Guardian)
Coniah- BorderCollie (Hebrew for God will establish)
Current Dog
Kaio-GSD (Greek for Light or a Blazing Fire)


----------



## RavenSophi

Past:
Chucky - Maltese (Lived 11 or 12 years, not sure, was my b-friend's dog for those 11/12 years. Was sad when he passed)
Darla - Great Dane 
Russel - Maltese
Current:
Blake - GSD


----------



## southerncharm

Current:

Isla Jane Von Newmanhaus - GSD
Isabeau - American Pit Bull Terrier

Ricky & Honey - Parent's Chihuahuas 

Past Dogs are TOO many to name. Have taken in so many over the years, I won't even begin to try and list them.


----------



## Skittles42

My GSD's name is Elsa

My dog growing up was Samantha but we called her Sam.


----------



## angelaw

now:

Hardy vom Struwwelpeter
Oxana vom Leipheimer Moor (just turned 11 in February)
Aero's Jade vom Landholz (not my breeding, but my kennel name, aero's was after her breeders kennel)
Diesel vom Landholz
Duchess is just Duchess (Will be 13 in August!!)
Grace Xazzium
Jackson v. Landholz

previous RIP, Vishnu Raistlin and Gaudi Vom Schloss Zweibruggen.


----------



## ahlamarana

Mine are Amara and Dutch


----------



## Kava3

Forgot to mention!

My next pup will be named Inukshuk. It's an inuit name.


----------



## AQC82

Current:

Rocco-13wk GSD puppy
Spike-1yr old Spaniel mix


----------



## StrawberryWine

My German shepherd's name is Jane Walter Rolland, he's 3 months old


----------



## zarburg

Past dogs- zeus and titan and thor
Now dogs- Maximus and zar


----------



## Jessica H

Currently:
Dozer (GSD)
Scooter and Sadie (cairns)
Ally and Mylo (cats)

Past:
Beau
Gus
Becky
Maggie
Samantha
Betty


----------



## mmarie

Past: Angel








Present: Bella (who was going to be Sadie, but refused to answer to it after a month. we were considering picking a new name, and when my mom suggested Bella she came running), Daisy and Duke are the new puppies.

Also, my neighbor has a GSD named Diesel, which I love and will probably use when I am older and have a different neighbor so we don't confuse our dogs when they play


----------



## lupina

When I adopted my two females 2 yrs. ago the one who'd been socialized at all was named: Pharra. When I mentioned her to my friends the response was " Farrah Fawcett" That wasn't going to fly! This girl had no training, her language was nonexistent. She was 3 1/2. I wanted a name which would be easy for her to learn. I looked for one which would rhyme...
She became TERRA. The 2nd dog I changed to SKYE

PAST:
Lupa: Italian for Wolf (my avatar is Lupa at 8 weeks) 
Bravo: Italian for Well Done
Abby
Trumpet: Named after the bar where her 1st owner met her husband


----------



## clfike

Sebastian - GSD, Collie, Coyote
Steve - Black Lab
Garbo - Afghan, standard poodle
Spencer - GSD Mix


Present:

Sasha - GSD
Ally - GSD
Timber - GSD


----------



## Grims

Axel GSD 








Zack Rotti








Norman Rotti


----------



## koda00

Past:
Queeney- gsd
Cricket- gsd/mix
Bandit-Aust. terrier/mix
Max- gsd/husky 02/1986-02/14/2000
Kitty- tabby cat 10/1990-10/2008

Present:
Koda-gsd- 1/20/00
Kassie-tabbycat 6/1/08


---------------------
Jo


----------



## snipers215

Mine's Name is Raider ... My favorite Football team.
Thank god he doesn't know how bad they've been lately... he'd probably change his name....haha


----------



## angelaw

Hardy vom Struwwelpeter
Oxana vom Leipheimer Moor
Diesel vom Landholz
Aero's Jade vom Landholz (not my breeding, but my kennel name, aero's is after her breeders kennel)
Grace Xazzium
Jakob, Jaxson and Jetho vom Landholz
and 12.5 yr old Senior, Duchess


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

First GSD: 
Sigurd

Mom's dogs (consider them mine too, Sigurd hasn't met them yet though)!
Newfoundlands: Linux and Bear
Golden Lab: Sandy
Yorkshire Terrier: Brandy
Mixed beagle: Daisy
Rhodesian Ridgeback: Chelsea

Yes... my mom has a zoo!  Her whole pack is rescue besides Linux (Newfie) and Brandy (Yorkshire Terrier)!


----------



## GSDtravels

I'll try this from first dog to last, every one I've had since childhood:
Freckles (dalmation mix)
Happy (Beagle)
Skip (Beagle)
Rip (Weimaraner)
Ryan (Irish Setter)
Turk (mutt that I got when I was 12 and named him Turkey Buzzard, LOL, one of my favorite names of all times)
Ben (German Shorthair Pointer)
Bucky (German Shorthair Pointer)
Teddy (mutt)
Autumn (GSD/Collie mix)
Arnold (mutt)
Cody (Border Collie mix)
Clementine (White GSD)
Barli (Black GSD)
Lucy (White GSD)
Hannah (Yorkie)
Tillie (Yorkie)
Cooper (Border Terrier)
Nell (Border Terrier)
Link (GSD-sable LC)
Drake (GSD - black/red)
Slate (GSD Black)


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Lady or Lil'one.... (boxer)
Shamrock.... (Boxer)
Ulysses.... (Boxer)
Hexen..... GSD
Hella........GSD

Kurbis (german for pumpkin.. Ferret)
Leo..... (Ferret)
Inky or ink blot (Ferret)
We have not picked out a name for the new baby ferret to come.


----------



## chachi

Present:
Catori
Blitz
Thor

Past:
Tyler
Bear
Sable


----------



## dogsnkiddos

As a child we had Nesco (border collie mix) and Enuch (Husky)....as adults, Hunter (aka Beast), Rosie, India, Sage, and Asia (two came with their names....)


----------



## becca5880

As a child my family had:
Walker & Trevett(my mom loved Walker Texas Ranger)these two were together and brothers.
Paige
Missy
Milly
Current: Kaia pronounced kuh-eye-uh


----------



## pawstoupdate

Here is my whole crew (not all dogs)
Rabbits: Angie (at the bridge), Thumper & Simba
Cats: Davy & Earl
Hedgehog: Koa (at the bridge)
Dogs: Baxter (at the bridge) & Jaxson

it is my goal to never repeat a letter of the alphabet until we have had them all, so since we have had A, B, D, E, J, K, S & T names, I cant name a new pet for example Bailey. My husband thinks I'm a bit odd, but ah well.


----------



## Panzer'smom

Current dogs:

Panzer Wolfgang - GSD 10/08
Blitzkreig - GSD 5/09 coming home July 9th and so excited


----------



## short1cake

Current dogs: Schultz - GSD and Ginny - pitt-bull mix.


----------



## JazzyGirl

Jasmine (Jazz)


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Current- 

Osyrius Silver Chrome VonMarionHaus (GSD) AKA- "The Judge" (named after the pontiac GTO Judge) 

Tululajhs Red Chrome Kahpone (AST) AKA- Red (Named after my car)

Hobie (wolfX) named after a brand of surf gear

Past- 

Bubba (GSD) cause he was my bubba

FattyFatty (GSDX) I was 2 when I named him 

Courtney


----------



## jake

Jake the Snake-named after wrestler.call name jakers also secondary name "cut that out"which he does understand!


----------



## luvu2

Ava Faith (ava)
Mi'amore (Mia)
Quincy Adams (Quinn)


----------



## selzer

Names are below, names they have earned due to injuring their owner is as follows:

Milla the Mistle -- I only remember the headache, but she broke all the blood vessels in her eyes.

Ninja Numbskull -- My knee may never recover

Whitney Warhead -- Concussion for me, she did not eat for a couple of days -- major collisions between forheads

Tori Torpedo Brain -- near knockout blow to the jaw, still not sure teeth have not loosened.


----------



## DnP

> Originally Posted By: snipers215Mine's Name is Raider ... My favorite Football team.
> Thank god he doesn't know how bad they've been lately... he'd probably change his name....haha


Dang, they have been my favorite team since I was 8 years old (I am now 40). Named all of my stuffed animals after various players. Other girls has stuffed animals named w/ cute names while mine were named Lester, Lyle, Howie, Bo, Kenny, Plunkett. Personally, I'm waiting for the day when Davis kicks off...maybe then things will change!

I chose not to name my dogs after them though...
Dakota 
Phoenix...but he came w/ his name from the rescue and chose not to change it...it fits him.


----------



## selzer

Not Lyle Alzado -- I loved him, but when he was a Cleveland Brown. 

My last litter I named the boys after older Cleveland Browns, Kosar, Mack and Byner.


----------



## sunnyej

first pup lab = Boozer 


2nd pup gsd = Afghan







^_^


----------



## horsephoto

GSD-Rocket. We didn't know how well it would suit her...
Affenpinscher-Alfie. He came with it and we lengthened it to Alfredo. 

RIP-chow chow-BB, short for Bling Bling. This was 2002 and unlike Rocket BB did not start out beautiful but skinny and without her full coat. 

Oni
Rocket & Alfie


----------



## LukesMom

GSD - Luke
Collie - Misty

At the bridge-
Kelli - collie
Roenick - collie
Duke -Mixed breed when I was growing up
Tiffany - Cat
Sarah - cat


----------



## meisha98

Currently- GSDs Lainey and Booker (soon to be Bo or Boo).
Cats- Paddycat or Pattykat and Khrystina.

At Bridge- GSDs Vegas, Meisha, Kaiser, Domino, Regis (from childhood) Lab- Tiffy GSD Mix Teddy
Cats- too many Ghost, Spooky, Lucky Charm, Gypsy, Ashley, Boots,
Taffy, Pumpkin.


----------



## doggiedad

currently, Loki. in the past, Caleb, Kahn, Charlie, Nessa,
Bobby, and Obie.


----------



## honda_tuner

Current dogs 

Adolf Von Garon (noble wolf-guardian)GSD
Lucy Shiba Inu mix


----------



## Woodreb

Current Dogs:

Rica - Rica Teca (Rich Teak in Spanish - we got her and named her shortly after we invested in teak trees in Costa Rica)

Aodhán - Little Fire in Gaelic, we waited a day or so after bringing her home and thought that the meaning fit her personality very well.

Caleb - His breeder described him as being very bold and confident. We didn't see anything in Gaelic with that meaning that seemed to fit and my DH suggested Caleb (Hebrew for "bold") after a little research.

Past Dogs

Max - No particular reason, I just thought he looked like a "Max"

Kelly - Breeder was using a TV theme for names, couldn't come up with a TV show, but watched the movie "Atta Girl, Kelly" on TV and liked the name Kelly so I used that as her registered name.


----------



## Tucker

My current dog's name is Ajax a GSD, we call him "Jax" for short.

At the bridge is "Charlie" she was a wolfhound. We lost her June 29th...


----------



## andreddi

My husband and I have a couple of favorite movies, so we got names from them:
Current dogs:
Axle (GSD): named after Eddie Murphy's character in Beverly Hills Cop (Axle Foley). Was going to come up with a registered name that somehow included it, but since he was foreign born AKC doesn't allow you to change the name he was given by the breeder(Roger vom Olwenhof). 
Haley (GSD): not from a movie, but Haley's comet was around when we brought her home.
At the bridge:
Riggs (GSD)-named after Mel Gibson's character in Lethal Weapon (Martin Riggs). Registered name was Andreddi's Lethal Weapon.


----------



## Rei

My puppy's name is Trent, after Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails. Some may not be, but I've always been a fan of his music.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

German Shepherds:

Beau - Named after Bo Dereks (Dad's choice not ours).

Stark - Means "strong" or "powerful" in German.

Mixes:

Senna - Anime character - sister named her.

Cats:

Abby - Named after the town we grew up in and where we found her (Albuna).

Tobbie or "Monkey" - Named after her Tobbie Maguire (sister) and "Monkey" is because when she was 3 weeks old, she would climb everything and make these little monkey noises.

Callie - Named after the flower.

Dexter - Just suited his personality. Trouble maker.


----------



## flametank952

Im going to name my puppy Diesel (Gsd) we are planning on getting him in around 4 months.


----------



## Glacier

I'm going to name my puppy Toboe, though I really like Titus also. Hmm, decisions, decisions. At least I have time to decide.
My current cats are Butterscotch Kitty, and Delicious D. Luther(the boyfriend named him), lol. 

At are It(yes my bird's name was "it"), Diamond, Jojo, Vanessa, and Paranoia(that bird had issues). >.>


----------



## Catu

I love Toboe, or a least loved the character of Wolf's Rain. don't remember well, did it mean "Howl"?


----------



## jax

GSD...his anme is JAX

toy poodle (lol) his name is LEO


----------



## sunfluer

GSD - Sirius - named for the dog star
Lab - Moon

RIP
Lab - Snickers
Doberman - Loki


----------



## 4dognight

Guinness (Old english sheepdog) Jack (black lab) Molly (old english sheepdog) Bruiser (GSD formally gailaelo on this site) Sparky (GSD From this site) Foster GSD's Cindy and doug(from douglas pound )

at the bridge
Bailey (GSD) Savannah(Lab) Scruffy (schnauzer) Elsa (elkhound) Gypsy (OES)


----------



## nkrz

Mysti (blue toy poodle), Hayley (silver toy poodle) and Mya, my bi-color GSD


----------



## jax

> Originally Posted By: nkrzMysti (blue toy poodle), Hayley (silver toy poodle) and Mya, my bi-color GSD


our toy poodle is black...do u have any pics of yours? LEO seems to be a little longer than I think he should be so I have often wondered if he has a little mix in him...


----------



## harlanr3

current:gsds
Daisy
Zeke
Gunner

past lab's
Hersheys semi sweet call name hershey
trulines x spots the mark call name Zak
turlines battery's not included call name??
having brain fade right now there was 3 more that slip my mind


----------



## Freddy

Current: GSDs

Mischa
Tango

RIP
Apollo
Athene


----------



## brogers93

Current: GSD - Tessie
Past GSDs: Chevy, Sandy


----------



## alisagirl127

Sabra - Black and Cream GSD - a true working dog - high drive - stunning - intelligent - protective

Sherman - quirky ear, missing an eye, and unusually large clumsy feet + 95 pounds (he was a rescue). The name is goofy and it fits him perfectly! 

Kolby - Black and Tan blanket back - high drive - friendly and charming - happy-go-lucky

Sasha - retreiver mix - friendly - just loves to be loved and petted. Has a gorgeous coat ansd never seems to age even though she is 10 years. She is all black and not an ounce of gray on her. I have had her since she was 8 weeks.

Sammie - rat terrier - the dog from [heck] - he is mischivieous and just a real little devil that hides behind the "cute" look.


----------



## AngelJ

Current GSD's Bailey, Jake, and Hero

At the bridge Gus (short for Agustus)

From when I was a child Sundae and Brewser


----------



## Chicagocanine

Ok here are my dogs (my own are listed first, then my foster dogs-most were stray rescues so I named them.)

Names:

Bianca
Ginger
Pooch
Tansy
Spunky
Stormy
Harley
Mega
Foxy
Jackal
Shiloh
Sarge
Tyco


----------



## Bennett

<u>current GSD</u>: *Hildie*, short for Hildegarde Lena At Last --my daughter wanted her to have a middle name and added "At Last" because we waited four years to get her

<u>past GSDs</u>: *Keiki* which is Hawaiian for little child,
*Cleo*, because of her beautiful, black-rimmed eyes, and
*Girl*, because my brothers and I couldn't agree on a name, and that was what she answered to--we loved her anyway, so name didn't matter--"A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."


----------



## Jagers_Dad

Current GSD: *Jager*, which is German for "Hunter". I had originally wanted "Kaiser" since that is the surname of my fraternal grandmother's family (also of German descent), but it just didn't "fit" him.

Other Dogs: Duke, my black lab, received his name from my sister. When we went to pick him up, she took one look and gave him the name.


----------



## Tarheel

I have Enzo, Primo, Guinness, Stella (white GSD), and Nyx (mostly black, so named after the Greek goddess of night). At the Bridge: Radar, Sampson, Zoe, Murphy.


----------



## RadarsShadow

My current dog (aussie) is Missy. My bridge dog is Sandy (csp).


----------



## Megan

Childhood dogs names:
Rosie (king charles spaniel)
Charlie (king charles spaniel)
Sally (cocker spaniel)
Jacey (shitzu/pomeranian)

Current:
Troopa (gsd)


----------



## Michelle88

Capone and Riddick- GSDs

Sam- 12 yr old Rat Terrier(lives with my parents)
Roxie and Charlie- cats

Previous pets(no longer mine due to Divorce)








Levi- Harlequin Great Dane(looks like acid washed blue jeans)
Drake- Black Great Dane
Nina- Salt and Pepper Miniature Schnauzer

At the Bridge-
Luna- Miniature Pinscher(my heart dog)


----------



## Dnahjj

Current dogs
Jake Rescue GSD allready named when adopted.
Valdo Rescue Malinois already named when adopted
Nikko Foster GSD X 


Bridge dogs
Bandi GSD 
Bandit Belgian Tervuren


----------



## Raziel

Kilo


----------



## Whit223

Britney


----------



## cassadee7

Dad's dog: Buster
Mom's dog: Tiny WooHoo
Grandparents dog: Sheppie
Mine as a child: Scooter
first GSD as a teen: Toby. Beautiful blanket back boy.
In between... boyfriends/husband's dogs, farm dogs, etc:
Spangles
Sheila
Nikki
Casper
Max
Haakon (I like this, sounds like "Hawken")
Kirsten
Reilly
My dog now: Speedy (and he is. poodle/pom x)


----------



## lrandf

Nova


----------



## tintallie

My GSD pup (now 8 months) is named Miya, which is Japanese for beautiful night because she is a solid black colour.


----------



## KG K9

Ares's Big Deebo Brown 

That's his registered name, but we call him Deebo. Or "Big Deebo Brown" when I'm feeling funky!


----------



## Pat Moreno

We have Halley - 7 year old GSD and Black Bear 1 year old GSD.
Poor Bear as I call him Bear and my husband likes to call him Black Bear. Only a GSD can handle that and he does!


----------



## Shadowhoffen

Baron Von Shadowhoffen ....
Lady Tala Bear.... (Tala meaning Wolf in American Indian)
she looked like a bear cub but howled like a wolf, lol
She's a longhaired shepherd
Prince Rex of BarTa (royal son of Baron and Tala)
Bruno ...... just popped one day when he was SIX MONTHS OLD ... lol 

bridge kid ...... Prince Rebel of BarTa ... he was a rebel from birth, lol ... in the funniest, cutiest ways ... he's the only one I didn't have trouble naming


----------



## Sophinator

<u>Current:</u>
*GSD:*Sophie
*Chihuahuas:*Gabbana and Laynee
*American Bully:*Maile

<u>Childhood:</u>
*GSD:*Jodi


----------



## SusiQ

GSD - Raven
WGSD/wolf - Diablo


----------



## 1911

GSD Rex ~ Roo~ Faroozall (evolution of name)
GSD East German working line Maya~ Moose~ Maroosall (another evolution of a name lol)


----------



## Lin

Current:

GSD: Tessa (was named Contessa by the rescue, I always called her Tessa)
GSD: Emma (was named Bella at the shelter, she wasn't responding to it yet and I didn't like it for her. She just seemed like an Emma!)

RIP:

GSD: Logan (was named Loki when turned over to shelter. He was a year old and did not respond to the name, but then he didn't know what sit meant either so I have my assumptions on the real reasons he was turned over)

Childhood GSD: Sunshine (was already named, he was my dads friends dog and was given to my dad, I can't remember the reason. He lived a very long life before having to be PTS due to old age health issues)


----------



## LDB158

Current: 

Speedy: GSD 5 years old (It was his name when I adopted him and he already knew it was his name)


RIP:

Trixie: Border Collie/Lab *5/1999-1/21/2010*
(Trix was my favorite cereal and I was trying to come up for a name for her, when I thought of that. I was in middle school people. lol)


----------



## mjbgsd

Wolfram vom Banach, that is his registered name. Akbar is his call name, named him that after a police K9 here.


----------



## holland

Anja v Gebirgshaus and Aurora v Eichenluft


----------



## SandiR2

Current dogs:
Vinny - Malinois (previously Ricky)
Cherry - Malinois
Bud - Beagle
Patch - Aussie (previously Apachy, which morphed to Patchie, and then Patch)


Prior dogs:
Rascal - GSD
Oscar - Keeshond
Kim - GSD/Lab mix
Rascal - GSD/Lab mix (Kim's brother) -- are you seeing a pattern here?
Rascal - GSD/Husky mix (previously Max)


Backstory: Rascal I had HD. Before he was put down we got 2 new dogs. For some reason she decided to name the male Rascal also; thus, Rascal II arrived. About 15 years later I got a GSD and he looked exactly like Rascal I. His name was Max but our neighbors had a dog who had just died and his name was also Max, so in order to not have their kids feel bad whenever they heard his name I decided to change it. Since he looked just like him I thought it would be funny to suggest Rascal III and nobody ever came up with anything better. It was a joke but it stuck. No, there won't be a Rascal IV. (cue Rocky music)


----------



## gsd88

bella ( femail jack rusle lives with mother now)

curent dogs :

gizmo -black pug
Thor -silver sable Gsd


----------



## vinceml

Liesje said:


> In an effort to name my upcoming puppy, I thought I'd just ask everyone what are the call names of your dogs, past, present and/or future. It doesn't have to just be GSDs either. I'm really bad at coming up with my own ideas, usually I see something I like and copy it


I thought about Cygnus for my dog.......but I was voted down


----------



## ThorDog

Evie said:


> Present: GSD named Legend after "I am Legend", cause my son loved the dog in the movie
> Past: Miniature Schnauzer named Mayhem cause he was just that LOL


 My co-worker just acquired the daughter of the GSD star from that movie  Samantha

For boys I like Thor, Falkor


----------



## triordan

GSDs~
Missy
Cassie
Winston
Raven
Dresden

Yorkie~
Molly


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Present - 

Cullen ( yes, we have plans to name all of them after the twilight characters)
Gizmo

Past-
Sadie, Chaozz, Thorn, Ferren ( this one was original), Skylar, Deisel, Kane


----------



## FuryanGoddess

We always get 'used' dog so we never get to name them LOL. 

We thought about renaming Zeva, Hubs hates the name. We were gonna go w/ Heidi. 

If we ever get a unnamed male, we're gonna go do some weird ass name. Kraut or Clause.. Cletus. Ramses. 

I'm sure there are other weird ones that we came up w/ but my fav is Kraut! wmahahahha


----------



## Pat Moreno

Halley and Bear.


----------



## shadow mum

Current: GSD - Shadow
at the bridge: Pek-a-poo Mandy
Westie-Poo Jake
GSD X Smoke
Akita/Mal X Denae
Great Pyr. T.J. (short for Thundering Jesus)
Collie Copper.


----------



## ShepherdLove

Aspen (GSD), Abigail (Schnauzer), Raiden (Rat Terrier)


----------



## trish07

Our GSD: Phenix

When I was young we had a Sheltie (Shetland Colley) named Lady. I bought antoher one to my mother 3 years ago named Dixie.

Two other members of our family are: Gaspard (American Bulldog) and Alice (English Bulldog).


----------



## Jeffa

GSD- Repo Vom Enz
Red Setter -Otis T. (trouble) Bowtie


----------



## Mrs.K

My current dogs:
Yukon
Zenzy
Indra

The ones I had before:
Dixie
Diego
Diabolo

Rekja (Zenzy's mother)


----------



## Zarr

Current dogs- Juno and Gizzar

Past dogs- Kellie, Ceaser, Kelly, Boss, Kaiser, Panda, Bessy, Suzie, Sky and E.T


----------



## DCluver33

Current Dogs:
Molly 
Chopper
Dodger


----------



## LaRen616

*Current GSD:*
Sinister

*Future female GSD: (Sept. 2011)*
Malice


----------



## SusiQ

Schatzie (bridge), Jager, Raven, Diablo


----------



## eyezik

Brutus.


----------



## Gsdldy

wow ok long list here
Current GSD's : Lycan, Bailey, Jayda, and Bella
Current Rat terriers: Pippin, Birdy, Jazz, Jax, Nova, Billy and Dixie

Past GSD's : Aras, Abby, Harley, Thor, Zeus, Shadow, Quincey
Other past dogs of various breeds : Goliath, Storm, Athena, Houdini, Chance, Belker, Three, Grendel, Zero, Ryder, and Kira


----------



## JudynRich

Current dogs, both GSDs Mia 13mos...after thoroughly looking through baby names book...it is short for Miette. Bella, our resuce puppy (9 mos), she needed to be called beautiful due to her missing paw and tail (this is for her self-esteem!).

Past... GSD-Susie-(Sue turned us on to GSD-sweet gentle girl)
Aussie shep Rinnie (for Rin Tin Tin-we had the Disney channel at the time and they played the old re-runs)
Cocker- Buffy-we adopted her from a family that "had a baby and didn't want the dog anymore.
Poodle- Koko (dear little thing lived 18 years-though all of our dogs and at 5 lbs was the Alpha!)


----------



## trish07

Current: Phenix


----------



## HandsomeSamson

Current: Samson 
Past: Thunder
Future(?): Otto


----------



## kess&ellie

Current: Ellie and Koda
At the Bridge: Bobbie, Winston, Nikki, Kiva, Buddy, Traverse 
and Kessler


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Present: Molly & Tanner

Past: max & Simba


----------



## wizdumb

Currently: Goonie
Previously: Roxanne(RIP)


----------



## koda00

I dont remember if i posted here b4 or not. So i'll post anyways. My new addition is "Ryker". He is 4 months old now.


----------



## Klaus13

Present

Franky -cocker spaniel
-named after town of Franklinville where he was born.

Misty -cocker spaniel
-named after the Misty annoying rain that comes down,was a 4 hour round trip like that.

Leya- Golden/GSD mix
-Named after the song "Aleya" by the scorpions.My favorite band.

Klaus-GSD
-named after lead singer Klaus Meine from the band Scorpions.

Sadly missed,but never forgotten.

Cookie(changed from Crystal)-cocker spaniel

Doughie(Cookies Daughter)-cocker spaniel


Past dogs

Shayn-GSD

Moo-black and white cocker spaniel

Bunny-chocolate cocker spaniel(named after the chocolate cadbury bunny)

Isadora-black and tan cocker spaniel

Tyler-Red and white cocker spaniel

Nugget-buff cocker spaniel(golden nugget)

Isabella-chocolate tri cocker spaniel

Diamond-black cocker spaniel

Cherie-buff cocker spaniel

Gypsy-black cocker spaniel

Abby-black and tan cocker spaniel

Tiffany-buff cocker spaniel

Sandra-brittany/border collie mix

Patches-Brittany mix(Sandras mom)


Familys now

Betty boop-cavalier spaniel

Buddy-shih-tzu

Tinkerbell-chiahuahua

Festes-rottie mix

Also had alot of puppie kennel names,just tooo many to list.

I think it should be a name that pertains to what you like,or a name that suits based on personality.Or like my Misty-circumstance.


----------



## ILUVSHEPARDS

Schatzi (GSD) means "Little Treasure"


----------



## Mrs.K

ILUVSHEPARDS said:


> Schatzi (GSD) means "Little Treasure"


Treasure is the literal translation but Precious is what it means


----------



## Greydusk

Present: Blitz (GSD)

Past: Oddie (Border Collie)
Blue (Border Collie)
Red (Collie Mix)
Max (Border Collie)
Moss (Border Collie)
Toby (Shetland Sheepdog)
Blacks also known as sophie (Lab/spaniel mix)
Toad or Roxy (Whippet) 
Jess (Border Collie)


----------



## APBTLove

Present dogs:
Sparkles (pomeranian mutt)
Jaeger(GSD) - "Hunter"

Past:
Tyson(Amstaff mix)
Tinkerbell (APBT/AST mix)
Mo (GSD)
Dutch (GSD)
Gretchen (GSD)
Ziggy (Schnauzer)

I have several other mutts as a small child, but I don't remember them well... I know there was Sasha and Queenie.


----------



## goatdude

Der 'sheps: Brandy, Heide, Mary Hartman, Bo, Randy and the current one is Ruby Mae

Catz: Oreo, Maurice, Snoopy, Buddy, Joey and a few others I just can't remember anymore

Birdz: None

Fishes: Never named any

Other Vermin: Hampy, ?


----------



## King&Skylar

King & Skylar (GSD's)
Maui (rotti/lab)
Cleo (duck toller)

I love the name Kayden, If i had picked a boy that would've been him name


----------



## blackviolet

I only named or helped name the last 4-5 on my list, but these are the names of dogs I've owned.

*Sarge*
*Shelby*
*Sugar*
*Smokey*
*Bernie *(female)
*Eddie* (female)
*Bruno*
*Ivan*
*Victor*
*Vincent*
*Ba'al *
*Godric*


My husband had:

*Murphy*
*Wheeler*
*Tequila*
*Lucky*


He had a cat:

*Voodoo*


I've had cats named:

*Daphanie* (male, haha)
*Melvin*
*Luna*
*Holocaust (Holly)*
*Lestat*
*Pandora*
*Goblin*


My mom's cats:

*Samson (Sammy)*
*Delilah (Deli)*
*Spooky*


My great aunt's GSD was:

*Tova*


----------



## blackviolet

My mother-in-law's GSD is: 

*Dexter*


And my sister-in-law's GSD's are: 

*Lobo *
*Jagger* (I'm not sure how she spells it, but this is how she pronounces it. The said thing is, she named him after Jagermeister and didn't know how to pronounce it... she's in her late 30's.)


----------



## jan & jim

GSD - Middie (short for midshipman)
GSD - AJ (after driver AJ Foyt)
GSD - Jethro Dinozzo (NCIS characters)
Chihuahua - Puppy May (My daughter named her - what can I say?)


----------



## acillaton

Nero
Nina
Niko


----------



## mworheide

My GSD is named Sam - she is about 6 months old 

My terrier mix is a Katrina rescue so I named him Gumbo.... everyone thinks he looks like a mini GSD.


----------



## Stosh

We have Stosh and Uschi [sounds like sushi without the s- it's the nickname for Ursula], and Omy [means grandma in German]- all gsd's. When I was a kid we had one named Flash, fabulous dog! King, a Norwegian Elkhound, and two females- Tula, Greta. I had a beagle named Pink long before the singer and Satin a big black lab/husky


----------



## Ali B.

Mine are Jasmine (6 year old GSD) and Jenna (3 1/2 mo. old GSD)


----------



## Zoeys mom

I have Henry Brown (chocolate lab) and Zoe (GSD). We have already decided our next dog down the road will be an all black male GSD named Vader.


----------



## germanshepherd

spike and duchess


----------



## germanshepherd

my german shepherds names are spike and duchess:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cpatrzyk

My first GSD was named *LUGER* (RIP. I miss you , amigo.)
My current GSD's name is *SARGE*


----------



## Stogey

Got my first GSD at the ripe ole age of 19, Princess, she was let out of her run and disappeared, more likely stolen. 

Then there was Jason and Sheba, the X-Mrs Stogey got those.

Followed by Charlie, GSD/Dane mix, great dog my kids learned to walk by grabbing a hand full of fur and walking along with him. Hung around till he was 14 when his hips just couldn't tolerate his weight anymore. Miss ya ole man !

Then there was Max, what a dog ... no words to describe this animal he was the best. We lost him at 12 to the big " C ". I still tear up thinking about him.

Now there's DJ. Too early to tell, but I believe he was my God send just when I needed one ! He will be the best one yet !!!


----------



## Shadow's mum

Current dogs: Shadow (GSD) Beauty(pomx) Micky (maltese) Gizmo (shitzu)
Past: Duke, Lucky, Chance, Sandy, Jasper, Jedda
Family's Dogs: Kujo (GSD) Tux (lab)
Future Dogs: Logan,Rogan,Storm,Odin, Link, Onyx, Sonic (lol I can't make up my mind)

I really like the sound of Shadow and Storm, I want another GSD.


----------



## Doggydog

Cherry - rip. (GSD)
Roxy - rip (x's irish setter)
Rita the Rottenweiler - rip, she wasn't really rotten once I rehabilitated her. We called her Rita Lu and sometimes Lulu.
Coco (our mystery mutt.) my daughter named her. I wanted to name her Chili. My kid calls her CocoBear
Jiva Bindi aka Jiva the Diva (GSD) Again my daughter came up with the name. Jiva is sanskrit and means the immortal essence of a living being. I had wanted to name her Tikka for the spot on her forehead. I had to settle for Bindi as a middle name for the same spot.

Cats:
Calypso. Again the kid's choice. I wanted Voodoo.
Thumbelina. rip Named for her thumb, she had an extra toe. We only had her 2 wks & she died of fpv a couple days ago. (((((
Kathmandu. rip
Trixie. rip
Bijou. rip
Chaos. rip
Bentley. rip
Tori, rip

Bunnies:
Fuzzy Habib, rip
Hillary Fluff, rip
Blackberry, rip


----------



## Dawn

Raven ..my GSD


Chinook was my wolf hybrid R.I.P.
Majectic was a doberman R.I.P
Sinbad was a doberman R.I.P.


----------



## dakota20

Jade 
Dakota (RIP little girl)


----------



## TerriJ

Freckles-Beagle our first dog when I was a kid RIP
Paladine-WGSD the first dog I bought on my own RIP
Shadow1-GSD RIP
Chance-Doberman RIP
Shadow2-GSD RIP
Teddy-Border Collie RIP
Fanny-Golden X rescue RIP
Kalli-Pitbull rescue RIP
Sage-Pitbull rescue RIP
Hilda-GSD/Pitbull/Wolf RIP my heart and soul
Wheezy-Staffordshire Bull Terrier rescue RIP
Ladybug-red Doberman/Weimaraner rescue RIP
Ben-Brittany RIP
Spanki-AmStaff RIP
Remington-Aus. Cattle Dog rescue RIP
Rocky-Pitbull RIP
Angel-GSD/Husky/Whippet RIP
Bumper-Bullmastiff/Am.Bulldog RIP big guy, our protector
Schatzie-Husky/Beagle
Merlin-AmStaff
Blister-Rottenweiler and so silly
Teo-Sib. Husky
Havana-WGSD
Smokey-WGSD


----------



## jacksonpuppers

My first German SHepherds were *Jackie* and *Beau* and now I have *Jack* and *Millie* =):wub:


----------



## blackviolet

I have a friend who SERIOUSLY named his dog 

*Potato Moo McPuppydots*


It was up in the air for a while if the call name would be Potato or Moo, but Moo won out, haha.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

Mister aka Sparky was my first dog ever. Little puppy my great grandfather found on the side of the road!

Dogs:Shadow, Snickers, Sabre (twice. one doberman one GSD), Mimi, Claudi, Baron

Cats: Dobbie, Gimli, Pippin, Legolas, Aslan

Snake: Sophie

Bird: Barney ( I DID NOT NAME HIM! Took him in since owner became bed ridden. Woke up every morning to show tunes!)

Rats:Hermione (Rescue. Someone left in a cage in the rain outside vet office. Just made it comfortable in its last days.)

Gecko:Smegol

Named fish too but won't sit her and list all of them since I have and had many many fishes. lol.


----------



## Baersmama

Shannon (Irish Setter)
The rest all GSD:
Maggie 
Kelsey
Baer (not misspelled.... took the spelling from Max Baer the fighter)
Max
Sadie


----------



## PupperLove

My current dogs are Arlo and Jackson (males)

Past- Thunder

Names I considered for a female GSD were: Bella, Mabel, Shay, Ariel, Mindy, and Lexie

for me it's hard to come up with male names...


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Maya and Toby


----------



## mehpenn

Greta and Sadie


----------



## Myles

We named our boy Max. It is the most common dog name but I just love it!


----------



## caoimhesmom

Caoimhe--it's Gaelic for beautiful, gentle or precious


----------



## tyebranshepherds

I like:

Girls: Harley, Koda, Karma, Zoey, Nova

Boys: Chance, Zane, Samson, Storm, Zeus


----------



## Stosh

I knew a dog on Martha's Vineyard, a Swiss Mountain dog, named Aishiepoopaloonie. I asked the guy he called him and he said "Aishiepoopaloonie".


----------



## BernBaby

Lady (GSD)
Fred
Hagar
Satchmo (Best dog, ev-ar)
Raleigh
Little Dog
Bernie


----------



## mezzio

Sandie (lab Mix)
Leonidas (Boxer)
Sig (GSD)
Zen (GSD)


----------



## Milea

Tazor....so fitting


----------



## kwvining

Liesje said:


> In an effort to name my upcoming puppy, I thought I'd just ask everyone what are the call names of your dogs, past, present and/or future. It doesn't have to just be GSDs either. I'm really bad at coming up with my own ideas, usually I see something I like and copy it


I wanted to name our black GSD "Blackie", my 12 yr old wanted to call him "Jak". Our solution: his name is Black Jak.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Present:
Molly-Black & Tan GSD
Tanner-LH(Plush?)Black GSD

Past:
Simba-Shetland Sheepdog Mix
Max-Shetland Sheepdog Mix

I like the names for another male dog: Axel, Triton, Turbo, Zeus, Aries, King, Vader, Duke. And others but I can't think of them at the moment.

Other dogs I want for a female dog: Queen, Ginger, Buttercup, Blossom, Bubbles(Yes I love the Pwerpuff girls!!) Lady, Sadie(I want to name my Rough Collie that), Wendy, Dutchess, Princess, Vixen, Fox, Athena, Phoenix, Fiona. And I got more but think of them at the moment.


----------



## Achielles UD

Past and present dogs of my own and fosters (not in order):

*Achielles* (GSD - Queenland's Achielles Heel UD)
*Axel* (GSD - Axel vom Brukenstiental CD)
*Breaca* (Border Collie)
*Hella* (GSD - Hellacious vom Kreigshund)
*Moxie* (black long coat GSD - Moxie vom Triton)
*Malfoy* (WGSD)
*Jinx * (tricolored Sheltie - Royalty's Jinx'd Ya)
*Sassy* (blue merle sheltie)
*Brutus* (GSD)
*Chance* (Golden Retriever)
*Puff* (black long coat GSD - foster)
*Tipper* (GSD - Rin Tin Tin's Rin Tippy Tin)
*Flirt* (Border Collie - foster)
*Ghost * (Great Pyrneese)
*Caspyr* (Great Pyrneese)
*Nick* (Golden Retriever)
*Frazier* (Jack Russell)
*Snickers* (blue merle Sheltie)
*Whoopie* (black GSD)
*Taffy* (Golden mix - sister/mom's dog that was here for a while)
*Chewy* (Newfy mix - sister/mom's dog that was here for a while)
*Dozer* (hound mix - current puppy foster)
*Gypsy* (border collie foster)
*Puddles* (hound mix - current puppy foster)
*Steve* (hound mix - current puppy foster)
*NoNameGirl* (hound mix - current puppy foster)
*Max* (long haired GSD mix)
*Ziggy* (WGSD Foster)
*Puggles* (pug/beagle from childhood)
*Pepper* (beardie mix from childhood)


----------



## LudusCanis

Brutus Magnus (GSD)


----------



## vat

Male names, Rio & Max.


----------



## LaRen616

*Past Dogs*
Capone 4 years old (now living with my sister)
Kahlua 4 years old (now living with my sister)

*Current Dogs*
Sinister 1.5 year old black GSD
Rogue 1.5 year old GSD/Husky mix

*Future Dogs*
Malice female GSD :fingerscrossed:
Grim male GSD :fingerscrossed:

*Past Cats*
Copper 10 years old (family cat)
Sphinx 8 years old (family cat)

*Current Cats*
Chaos 3 year old calico 
Wicked 2 year old calico
Monster 7 month old tortie Ragdoll

*Future Cats*
NONE!!!! :nono:


----------



## Pattycakes

Past Dogs
Jahbolja - Mixed breed
Tiki - Springer Spaniel
Rags - Malamute
Alexi - GSD

New Dog
Uschi - GSD


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Current:
Dogs
Victor-GSD
Jamie Lee-GSD
Samson-min pin
Kacee-mixed???
Lola-mastiff

Cats
Giz
Judas
ReRe
Lucy

Rabbits
One Eyed Willy
Luey

Past(RIP)
Kato,Sebastian,Delilah,Shelbey Lynne,Shadow,Sully,Mookie


----------



## df1960

At Bridge
Callie - Bichon Frise
Keisha - GSD (_my beautiful girl_)
Jackson - Boxer (_my soul mate_)
Mickey - Welsh Springer

Current
Stryker - Boxer (from the movie airplane)
Chelsea - Boxer
Hawkeye - GSD (from M*A*S*H)
Austin - ShihTzu (rescue)
Fay - Terrier Mix (rescue)

Cockatiels
Rizzo - (from M*A*S*H)
Rossie - (from M*A*S*H)


----------

